# My dogs!



## AJS (Apr 5, 2010)

Milo










Jayjay


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 5, 2010)

Do they both have Border Collie in them? The long coated dog seems to be a border collie, but its a bit off black. Beautiful dogs. I love working dogs. I have a level 3 protection east german shepherd.


----------



## AJS (Apr 12, 2010)

Tortuga_terrestre said:


> Do they both have Border Collie in them? The long coated dog seems to be a border collie, but its a bit off black. Beautiful dogs. I love working dogs. I have a level 3 protection east german shepherd.



Milo is a Labrador X Border Collie and Jayjay is a blue and white KC registered Border Collie.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 12, 2010)

They both have that intent look that says "Border Collie!"


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 12, 2010)

"Can we play sheep herding now, can we? Can we please?"

"Can I show you my herding skills? Can I? Can I?" 

We had an Australian Shepherd-Border Collie mix growing up, named Bruno...such a great dog! Smart, protective, strong-willed...


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 12, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! They look very sweet


----------



## terryo (Apr 12, 2010)

Those are really great pictures, and your dogs are all beautiful!


----------



## AJS (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments! 

Here's a few more of them after half an hour on the beach! 











And this Trinny, my ex's dog!


----------



## ReptileBuddies (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL I love how dirty they are!! I swear dogs are the happiest when they are covered in mud


----------

